
Concurrent trie-hash map library - rabyss
https://github.com/rmind/thmap
======
rmind
Concurrency:

[http://www.netbsd.org/~rmind/thmap_lookup_80_64bit_keys_inte...](http://www.netbsd.org/~rmind/thmap_lookup_80_64bit_keys_intel_4980hq.svg)

[http://www.netbsd.org/~rmind/thmap_insert_80_64bit_keys_inte...](http://www.netbsd.org/~rmind/thmap_insert_80_64bit_keys_intel_4980hq.svg)

